# Nvidia geforce gt 630m



## sid_gupta (May 25, 2012)

i have a hp dv6 7010tx equipped with NVIDIA GEFORCE GT 630M.... .
i downloaded nvidia 301.42WHQL driver for it...during installation it shows hardware nt supported while according to official site it should !!
what to do???


----------



## desiJATT (May 26, 2012)

Try removing present drivers and install drivers from here -

Drivers - GeForce


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 26, 2012)

Install drivers from HP site, not from nVidia. Reason, many non-OEM drivers are not supported and suggested by laptop manufacturers.


----------



## sid_gupta (May 26, 2012)

i already have the drivers from hp site.....bt with them things dont work they are supposed to!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 26, 2012)

What do you mean by they don't work as they're supposed to?


----------



## soumya.banerjee (May 27, 2012)

sid_gupta said:


> i have a hp dv6 7010tx equipped with NVIDIA GEFORCE GT 630M.... .
> i downloaded nvidia 301.42WHQL driver for it...during installation it shows hardware nt supported while according to official site it should !!
> what to do???



Ideally the updates should be from OEM. Given the fact, not everything was working great with the drivers on hp site - for instance - Mpeg4s decoding using CUVID does not work with stock drivers.

So I too, went ahead and installed the latest 301.42 drivers. Guess what I was greeted with the exact error message as you are getting it now. By patching the hardware Ids, though, I succeeded in installing the new driver.
Video playback using CUVID is great now. Also video options show up in nVIDIA control panel.

But I would still urge you not to install this version. For a simple reason - Optimus switching does not work in this version. So, despite having a discrete GPU, I can't use it if I install 301.42!

Just to keep you guys posted. I installed beta driver 301.24. This is much better than 301.42.

Again, I had to patch my hardware ID against GT 555M. Upon doing so, I was able to install the entire package - Driver + Optimus + 3D Vision + PhysX.

Oh the good thing - Video playback using CUVID API is working perfectly - for all 4 supported codecs.

Feel free to give 301.24 a try if you have GT 6xx M series GPU!


----------



## amogh12 (Jul 8, 2012)

Soumya,
Can u tell me what Drivers are u currently using for your Geforce 630M with optimus tech?
i recently purchased an Asus K53SM-sx10d using OPtimus tech for 2x Gpu's
a)nvidia 630M 2gb
b)Intel 3000

the Asus website is providing outdated drivers for these GPU's..
So if can help me out it would greatly be appreciated 
the latest Nvidia 301.42 Drivers like u said dont work with my 630M 
Thx if advance..


----------



## offset (Jul 20, 2012)

There is someting called OPTIMUS technology.
GT 630 has that feature
means, system will use 630's services when needed otherwise system will make use of integrated intel's graphics, for the sake of battery life actually.

This switching takes place automatically, u dont need to bother about it.

If the system were to use the intel graphics, it would need intel driver as well, right ?

so first install intel graphics driver accompanied in your motherboard driver cd, and then install 630 accompanied driver, it will get installed with ease.

go to device manager, broaden the Display Adapter section, you will see both the drivers installed.


have fun


----------

